
Delta Will Let You Watch Your Luggage Get Lost in Real Time - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/delta-will-let-you-watch-your-luggage-get-lost-in-real-1788215929
======
brak1
So you could get on the flight, use in flight wifi, and realise your luggage
is still at the airport and spend the next few hours worrying if it will
actually arrive with the plane...?

Whats the point in Delta adding this functionality? Obviously in most cases it
would work fine, but it seems like a complete waste of time/effort/money for
them to make this. Most of the time you just assume your luggage is on the
plane with you (or you are waiting for it to move from the plane to the pick
up area)...

~~~
kirykl
Could be because checked luggage is a profit driver. Make it fun to check
luggage while charging for each additional bag

